# ITrader Feedback



## D0mn8r (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm probably doing something retarded, but, I have tried to leave positive feedback for MastrXploder 5 times now, but each time I hit "submit" I get "There was an error in your deal details!"
What am I doing wrong? I am confuse!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 10, 2011)

D0mn8r said:


> I'm probably doing something retarded, but, I have tried to leave positive feedback for MastrXploder 5 times now, but each time I hit "submit" I get "There was an error in your deal details!"
> What am I doing wrong? I am confuse!



You have to leave a short comment _and_ an additional comment. At least from my experience


----------

